# newbie: configuring X.org



## jared19 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

Running "Xorg -configure" yields to a blank screen & unresponsive system. I have to reset the system. While the xorg.conf.new is generated, it doesn't have mode entries in the screen section of the config.

Another question is how do I start a window manager? I'm trying fvwm2, but no idea on how to start it.

TIA


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2008)

some logs would be useful.

post /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## marius (Dec 6, 2008)

You normally start your window manager by typing startx. Before you can do this, you will most likely have to add a line to ~/.xinitrc

.xinit is located in your home directory and should contain something like this:

exec fvwm


----------



## Kitche (Dec 6, 2008)

Which X.org do you have installed since I know 7.4 and 7.3 actually does not need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf to run fully on people's hardware since it has a hotplug feature now.


----------

